# Quick portrait



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Another quick portrait of Tom Jones Welsh Singer.
Not the best, at all. 
But I think it still resembles him.


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

how many time consumed to finish it ?a h


----------

